# States forming bills to make gold/silver legal currency



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

Apparently it's happening in over a dozen states, to allow gold and silver as currency to buy goods and services within that state, according to an article I just read online on the web site "Zero Hedge". I wonder how that would work when/if the dollar collapses? If there is hyperinflation, what would the value of gold be in order to determine what exactly to pay for something? It seems it might be a good idea to buy different denominations, if you will, of gold bullion, say, those weighing one gram, 5 grams, etc to buy less expensive items ....thoughts? Overall I like the idea of the legislation and hope it takes off!


----------



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

I also ran across a web site the other day that accepts gold or silver as well as dollars for their goods...can't remember the company


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Source.
I know UT has done it, but I would love to know how its actually working in practice. Can you walk into a WM in UT and pay in Eagles?


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Smart move. 

I've read about this a couple times, but I read (can't remember the source) that it's largely just a symbolic move. I wonder if it's really just symbolic, or if the source doesn't understand the true state of affairs in this country and can't see what's right in front of everyone's eyes. :dunno:


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

db2469 said:


> I wonder how that would work when/if the dollar collapses? If there is hyperinflation, what would the value of gold be in order to determine what exactly to pay for something?


There could be an exchange rate for gold and silver posted in a store. Chances are, a loaf of bread would cost about two silver dimes regardless of what the dollar is worth by then. Gold would be more of a problem because it's so expensive.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

On the other hand, if gold costs $1500 an ounce right now, a 1/10 ounce coin would be worth $150. That would be more than enough to buy a week's worth of groceries.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

BillS said:


> On the other hand, if gold costs $1500 an ounce right now, a 1/10 ounce coin would be worth $150. That would be more than enough to buy a week's worth of groceries.


Groceries today or SHTF? I want to see your shopping list, cause I can blow though $150 2 times a week easy...


----------

